# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Welcome to Victoria.

## Bedford

*Father of Epping man stomped on the head by Victoria Police gives interview to 3AW*

----------


## phild01

Just watched it on the news, showed him deliberately run down with the police vehicle. Was waiting 24 hours for a bed for biploar treatment then left, hospital called police and they do that. In an induced coma atm.
I wonder what happened for that video to be started.

----------


## Bros

White wash brush needed here.

----------


## joynz

What about that poor man last year - police called for a welfare check and ended up dragging him out of his own house and hosing him with a hose.  No justification.

----------


## Bedford

This one?

----------


## METRIX

Perhaps Victorian Police have been recruiting American Police and learning from their training methods.
They are disgraceful, Vic Police make NSW Police look like a bunch of Angels. 
Maybe this has something to do with it, Vic maybe going a bit too far me thinks.  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-09-...erned/11517266

----------


## Moondog55

Black uniforms
Dress like Nazis behave like Nazis. 
Do the wrong thing and all they get is a slap on the wrist.
The police have a hard and difficult job to do but this sort of behaviour is probably making their job much, much more difficult; let alone the perfectly valid perception that the VicPol are just another arm of the tax office

----------


## johnc

I wouldn't be making comparrisons with NSW, depending on training and priority's both have their issues from time to time. It would seem likely we will see disiplinary action, it is a lot tougher as a cop when you stuff up these days, it is also harder to close ranks and bluff themselves out of these situations. This guy is on camera, if he has gone rogue as it looks he has I doubt he will be a member for much longer.

----------


## r3nov8or

I hate to say it, but imagine what the streets would be like right now if the guy was black

----------


## Marc

But I thought all people are black, middle east,  indian or asian in Australia ... at least judging from those featuring in the education department ads, the comm bank, and most other ads. 
Oh wait, that is the advertising industry trying to be politically correct, and their customers going with it. 
Sad really. 
It would be fun to make a list of the most popular bias/prejudice this days.
I start.
White male middle aged people are evil, have unwarranted privileges and vote conservative ... (that is evil in itself of course)   :Smilie:

----------


## Bedford

> Victoria Police has suspended an officer over his involvement in the arrest of a man in Melbourne's north on Sunday afternoon. 
> Footage of the man's arrest was posted to social media, including a  moment when one of the officers making the arrest* appears* to stomp on  the head of the man as he lies on the ground, surrounded by other  officers.

  *Appears*, F.M. :Rolleyes:   https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-...rrest/12664570

----------


## Moondog55

The police are very well paid and are "supposed" to adhere to a higher standard of behaviour than other people.
The fact that some of them do not and that these people then appear to get away with it is one of the reasons we are fast loosing respect for the force, such as it was.

----------


## Bros

> The police are very well paid and are "supposed" to adhere to a higher standard of behaviour than other people.
> The fact that some of them do not and that these people then appear to get away with it is one of the reasons we are fast loosing respect for the force, such as it was.

  I don't think it has dawned on some that a lot of people carry cameras around nowdays.

----------


## Moondog55

Every smart mobile phone is a movie camera, and probably of better quality that the body cameras police are supposed to wear at all times when on duty outside

----------


## Bedford

Start from 2:10 minutes.

----------


## Marc

So many mental minions, aspiring to play Hitler. Too many to count. And they are not all in Victoria. 
Emergency situations bring the best out of some, and the worst out of others every time.  
And the authorities encourage the population to dob in each other. 
Keep them scared, poor and hopeless. Works every time.
Oh yes and tell them that they will be saved by the vaccine. Stay at home, under you bed and pray to the WHO gods, for a vaccine.
Maybe you can tweet words of praise for Bill Gates?

----------


## John2b

> ...pray to the WHO gods, for a vaccine...

   When did Putin and Trump become WHO gods?

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## joynz

> 

   As a former SES volunteer, I want to mention that untrained volunteers can sometimes make things more difficult - especially in bushland.

----------


## joynz

> 

  
This shameless attempt to bundle this legislation - which will reduce our rights for no good reason - must be stopped. 
The ability for anyone to be made an ‘authorised’ officer’ and given the right to detain others. Shocking.  No right to appeal to a judge! 
And given it’s the end of the COVID outbreak in Melbourne?  It’s just an authoritarian power grab.   
I’m not voting for him again!

----------


## johnc

> As a former SES volunteer, I want to mention that untrained volunteers can sometimes make things more difficult - especially in bushland.

  The police later corrected the slant that volunteers had been turned away because of Covid, it was because they had all the manpower they could manage. Also the lost lad was autistic which brings its own complexities that aren't managable if you let in hoards of well intentioned but inexperienced volunteers. So yes your SES instinct is correct, not that Bolt have ever been bothered by facts just the slant and spin.

----------


## johnc

> This shameless attempt to bundle this legislation - which will reduce our rights for no good reason - must be stopped. 
> The ability for anyone to be made an ‘authorised’ officer’ and given the right to detain others. Shocking.  No right to appeal to a judge! 
> And given it’s the end of the COVID outbreak in Melbourne?  It’s just an authoritarian power grab.   
> I’m not voting for him again!

  
While not commenting on the actual legislation as I have read nothing about it, my view is this is why parliament needs to be meeting, we have lost the checks and balances and inevitably this leads to dumb decisions, just like workchoices brought Howard undone when he had almost unfettered power to do dumb stuff in the same way (control of both houses)

----------


## Bedford

> As a former SES volunteer, I want to mention that untrained volunteers can sometimes make things more difficult - especially in bushland.

  Nothing beats local knowledge in the bush.

----------


## Bedford

> While not commenting on the actual legislation as I have read nothing about it

  Here it is, https://www.legislation.vic.gov.au/b...ment-bill-2020   

> *Part 5Repeal of this Act* *    46    Repeal of this Act* This Act is *repealed* on the first anniversary of its commencement. *Note*
>  The repeal of this Act does not affect the continuing operation of the amendments made by it (see section 15(1) of the *Interpretation of Legislation Act 1984*).

----------


## joynz

> Nothing beats local knowledge in the bush.

  Local knowledge is not the same as knowing how to do a methodical search.  Or having the fitness not to fall over accidentally and break a wrist, taking attention away from the search. 
And locals may not be experienced on the bush - your average suburban warrior on the edge of Melbourne feels they are ‘in the bush’ but may easily turn around in a deep gully to realise they have no idea where they are.  
Police and SES search teams have leaders, PLBs, radios, and well-practiced buddy systems.   
I had to undergo ongoing weekly training excercises with the SES, and sit practical tests do get my qualification to work as a volunteer.

----------


## Bedford

> Local knowledge is not the same as knowing how to do a methodical search.  Or having the fitness not to fall over accidentally and break a wrist, taking attention away from the search. 
> And locals may not be experienced on the bush - your average suburban warrior on the edge of Melbourne feels they are in the bush but may easily turn around in a deep gully to realise they have no idea where they are.  
> Police and SES search teams have leaders, PLBs, radios, and well-practiced buddy systems.   
> I had to undergo ongoing weekly training excercises with the SES, and sit practical tests do get my qualification to work as a volunteer.

  I don't think you understand what I wrote.

----------


## johnc

> I don't think you understand what I wrote.

  The classic mistake, what you thought you had written was not what the reader read. You need to write clearly so you can be understood.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bedford

> The classic mistake, what you thought you had written was not what the reader read. You need to write clearly so you can be understood.

  Will this do, https://www.bendigoadvertiser.com.au...d-shape/?cs=80   

> Experienced local bushman Ben Gibbs spotted him and gave the non-verbal  autistic 14-year-old a pair of socks, chocolate and a jacket before  taking him to safety.

    

> Mr Gibbs was one of hundreds of people who had searched for William after he disappeared on Monday afternoon.    
> Police  drew on fresh tactics to draw him out, with his favourite tune, Thomas  the Tank Engine, blasted over sound systems and food left out for him.    
> But  Mr Gibbs, who grew up in the area and calls Mt Disappointment his  "family mountain", dug deeper into the bush than others before him.   
> "He was just about 15 metres from me, just standing there, he was really angelic just standing," Mr Gibbs said.

  In the case above this week, there would be hundreds of bush workers, sawmillers, ex forestry blokes and deer shooters with the ability to help and  and also not get lost or step in a puddle.

----------


## phild01

> Will this do, https://www.bendigoadvertiser.com.au...d-shape/?cs=80

  Yep. Kept thinking about that reading through this.  _ps Dan didn't scrub up too well at the inquiry today._

----------


## Bedford

> _ps Dan didn't scrub up too well at the inquiry today._

     
By the time all this unfolds it will make the Cain/Kirner years look like a Sunday picnic.

----------


## Bart1080

While not commenting specifically on the videos or condoning inappropriate police behavior/violence from a VERY small number of police (like most large work places and people in positions of power, there are always a-holes!), 
it always amuses me how everyone is an arm chair expert in what "should" have happened whilst viewing a 30sec snapshot without knowing the full history as to what occurred in the moments, hours, days or weeks before hand including what information did they have before going to a specific situation. 
Most are great and where would our society be without them. 
Spend 6 months with them ...that is if you could last that long whilst dealing every day of your life with the  negativity, Sh$t of society, and gang/domestic/drug violence and the uncertainty of what could occur in any situation. 
 We the public only ever read/hear of a snipet of what actually occurs.  Its surprising there isn't more "rouge" cops that loose the plot in specific situations. 
...and then you've got dealing with mental illness which is challenging in itself knowing how to correctly approach the situation 
I've seen and personally know of many that have changed and in some cases succumbed to PTSD.
These are people you would never think would ever be affected all for the benefit of keeping the community safe(r). 
People are always looking to blame someone else without take responsibility for their own actions.  I draw on a famous Jim Carry line from Liar Liar - "Stop breaking the law a$$hol@"

----------


## Bedford

Andrews, Mikakos, Neville, Pakula and ors referred for prosecution under criminal provisions of Victoria's Occupational Health & Safety Act.  https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/202...f-victori.html                OCCUPATIONAL HEALTH AND SAFETY ACT 2004 - SECT 144 Liability of officers of bodies corporate

----------


## PhilT2

> Andrews, Mikakos, Neville, Pakula and ors referred for prosecution under criminal provisions of Victoria's Occupational Health & Safety Act.  https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/202...f-victori.html

  I think that headline from Michael Smith is a bit misleading. Usually when someone is "referred for prosecution" it means that the investigation has been completed and the evidence has been fowarded to the crown law office for action. This appears to be just a hopeful letter from somebody with a grudge against the Vic govt. It lacks a few basic details like the name of the victims, their employer and some evidence; in fact everything needed for a prosecution.
Michael Smith has a bit of experience with unsuccessful prosecutions, he's been trying to prosecute Julia Gillard for years. This letter will join his in the round file I suspect

----------


## Bedford

> I think that headline from Michael Smith is a bit misleading. Usually when someone is "referred for prosecution" it means that the investigation has been completed and the evidence has been fowarded to the crown law office for action. This appears to be just a hopeful letter from somebody with a grudge against the Vic govt. It lacks a few basic details like the name of the victims, their employer and some evidence; in fact everything needed for a prosecution.
> Michael Smith has a bit of experience with unsuccessful prosecutions, he's been trying to prosecute Julia Gillard for years. This letter will join his in the round file I suspect

  I agree about the headline, but I only posted that and the link from where the letter came from 'cos I knew you'd want a link. :Biggrin:  
Michael Smith is not prosecuting, Worksafe would depending on the results of the investigation. 
It doesn't really have to name anyone as it's asking for an investigation from Worksafe at this time.

----------


## PhilT2

> I agree about the headline, but I only posted that and the link from where the letter came from 'cos I knew you'd want a link. 
> Michael Smith is not prosecuting, Worksafe would depending on the results of the investigation. 
> It doesn't really have to name anyone as it's asking for an investigation from Worksafe at this time.

  I understand that but I think he's even got that part wrong. The OH&S act is for worplaces and employees injured on the job. So Worksafe needs the name of an injured employee before they can start. Who will that be; the security guards complaining that nap times were not long enough?

----------


## Bedford

> The OH&S act is for worplaces and employees injured on the job.

   

> Employers should note that these obligations apply not only to an  employeeÂs death, but also extend to situations where negligent conduct  causes the death of a member of the public.

  https://www.gadens.com/legal-insight...for-employers/ 
The OH&S act refers to employees and *others,* others could be someone that dies as a result of a crane collapse on a building site that was just walking along a footpath outside the workplace.    

> So Worksafe needs the name of an injured employee before they can start.

  Got a link to that?  :Biggrin:

----------


## johnc

Doubt they have a leg to stand on, the infected employees have a case against their employer, possibly. The only way the government can be brought in if you can somehow join them in an action. This is criminal law it would be lucky to get over the threshold. The chance of drawing in a minister is about nil. Negligence would also be difficult to prove, anyway let the bush lawyers go for it and we can sit back and watch the usuall idiocy unfold, bit like watching Sky News really.

----------


## PhilT2

> Doubt they have a leg to stand on, the infected employees have a case against their employer, possibly. The only way the government can be brought in if you can somehow join them in an action. This is criminal law it would be lucky to get over the threshold. The chance of drawing in a minister is about nil. Negligence would also be difficult to prove, anyway let the bush lawyers go for it and we can sit back and watch the usuall idiocy unfold, bit like watching Sky News really.

  The tricky part is proving where you caught the virus. It's completely different if there's a crane or bit of scaff falls on you; there's a paper trail that names who put it up. The virus isn't that well regulated so it's hard to tell if you caught it at work or anywhere else.

----------


## phild01

> The tricky part is proving where you caught the virus. It's completely different if there's a crane or bit of scaff falls on you; there's a paper trail that names who put it up. The virus isn't that well regulated so it's hard to tell if you caught it at work or anywhere else.

  Genome sequencing!

----------


## Bedford

> Department of Health and Human Services epidemiologist Dr Charles  Alpren confirmed on Tuesday "99 per cent" of the state's current  coronavirus infections were linked to the Rydges on Swanston and  Stamford Plaza hotels.  He said the Rydges hotel outbreak started with a family of four who returned from overseas on 9 May.

  https://www.sbs.com.au/news/about-99...-inquiry-hears

----------


## Bedford

> The Victorian Government has ditched part of its controversial omnibus  bill, after mounting criticism from legal professionals and crossbench  MPs.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-...icism/12740184

----------


## johnc

> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-...icism/12740184

   This is a good example of our parliamentary system working. Over reach was identified at the time, the upper house  made it clear there were areas for improvement and that seems to have happened. A very good example of why both houses should not be controlled by one party

----------


## Bedford

> This is a good example of our parliamentary system working. Over reach was identified at the time, the upper house  made it clear there were areas for improvement and that seems to have happened. A very good example of why both houses should not be controlled by one party

  Maybe it was because of the truckload of Judges and Lawyers that opposed it? 
On another note,   

> Victoria's emergency management commissioner says he  was not pressured to change the evidence he gave to a parliamentary  committee about Victoria's hotel quarantine program. 
>  In  a letter to Victoria's Public Accounts and Estimates Committee (PAEC),  Andrew Crisp corrected evidence he gave to the committee in late August. He  told the committee he briefed Police Minister Lisa Neville on March 27  and 28, when the ill-fated quarantine program was being set up.
>  But in an about-face, Mr Crisp has conceded that never happened.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-...dence/12741146

----------


## johnc

It had a lot to do with that truckload, along with just about anyone with a view, they hadn't thought it through, remember Howard and workchoices, he got the same warnings, ignored them because he had an upperhouse majority and lost the election. 
Not sure about Crisp other than he seems to be at the epicentre when the fateful security guard decision was made, one of the possibilities is the politicians got sidelined for a few hours, the other that the most senior politician may have pushed for that result. The former seems the most likely at this stage.

----------


## Bedford

> Not sure about Crisp other than he seems to be at the epicentre when the fateful security guard decision was made

----------


## johnc

Sky news again, not exactly a bastion of fair and balanced reporting. Mikakos made some plausible claims regarding the decision on guards, we will have to wait for more information to appear at the moment we are dealing with innuendo

----------


## Bedford

> Victorian Premier Daniel Andrews says he will hand over his phone  records from the day the state's hotel quarantine scheme was announced,  after a request from an inquiry into the failed program.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-...quiry/12752238

----------


## phild01

My take is that Dan the party patriarch, probably said off the cuff 'just get security guards' to the party people around him!

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford

> The secretary of Victoria's Department of Premier and Cabinet Chris Eccles has resigned

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-...signs/12753610   

> *Chris Eccles*, Secretary of the Department of Premier and Cabinet, has announced his resignation effective immediately.    _I have taken this decision with a sense of clarity that to  remain in this position would be a significant distraction to the  ongoing work of the Victorian public sector and the citizens of our  state as we enter a critical phase of easing COVID-19 restrictions._ _ 
> It is also with clarity that I reaffirm the evidence I provided to the  COVID-19 Hotel Quarantine Board of Inquiry and the Department's closing  submission to the Board._ _ 
> My evidence is emphatic that neither myself nor the Department of  Premier and Cabinet made a decision to use private security as part of  the Hotel Quarantine Program._ Mr Eccles did then clarify some of his testimony to the inquiry.   _I gave evidence that while I did not recall whether I  telephoned former Chief Commissioner Graham Ashton in response to a text  message he sent me at 1:16pm on 27 March 2020, I may have. Further, I  gave evidence that although I did not recall telephoning  Mr Ashton at that particular time, it was my normal practice to get  back to the then Chief Commissioner when he contacted me._  _Under cross examination I provided an answer to a related  question that was inconsistent with the totality of my evidence and the  meaning I was intending to convey. This was not my intention, as I  believe was made very clear by my written statement  and further oral evidence. At the time I gave evidence I did not have  in my possession my full telephone records._ More to come on this one.

----------


## Bedford

> Victoria's hotel quarantine inquiry will hold an "extraordinary sitting"  next week, in light of several new revelations that emerged after its  hearings wrapped up. 
> The inquiry board has not said why next Tuesday's sitting will be held, nor whether witnesses will be recalled. 
> It  follows the inquiry's receipt of phone records, which could help it  answer a key outstanding question: who made the decision to use private  security, which is now widely seen as a flaw in the hotel quarantine  program's structure.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-...tting/12776706

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford

> The Victorian Opposition has asked the Legal Services Commissioner to  investigate law firm MinterEllison and the Victorian health department's  in-house legal team over emails that were not provided to the hotel  quarantine inquiry. 
> The issue relates to what Victoria's Chief Health  Officer Brett Sutton knew about the use of private security in the hotel  quarantine program.  
> Earlier this week it was  revealed Professor Sutton instructed his lawyers not to provide to the  inquiry a series of emails which related to his knowledge of the  decision to use private security in the hotels

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-...wyers/12806222

----------


## johnc

FFS haven't you got something constructive to waste time on.

----------


## Bedford

> FFS haven't you got something constructive to waste time on.

  Yes I do, but I'm not allowed to. :Rolleyes:  
If you don't like the program, don't watch it............ 
Meanwhile,   

> Rural landholder denied access to her bush property ahead of fire season

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-...-prep/12807508   

> That's despite Premier Daniel Andrews announcing last weekend that  councils would provide a 72-hour travel permit for homeowners in flood  and fire-prone areas to do clean-up work.  
> The Northern Grampians Shire Council has refused to issue letters of  support or travel permits to Melbourne residents to conduct fire or  flood preparations on their properties in the region.

----------


## johnc

Don't blame the shire, people don't just come they attempt to book tables at restaurants, they mingle with the community, they aren't at the moment welcome. The shire will assess all properties in fire sensitive areas and issue notices. She will have time to do a clean up. If that property was properly prepared last season it will not take long to clean up that small holding. It's just a two bob useless bush block someone has squandered an inheritance on after all. Being in the Yarra Valley you may well have the same issues, that ring of steel looks more like a bit of saggy string from where I sit.

----------


## Bedford

> Don't blame the shire,

  Hmmm, I think you missed the point, the shire are defying the directions of the premier.   

> If that property was properly prepared last season it will not take long to clean up that small holding.

  It's 30 acres and will also include the half width of the road as per the CFA act of 1958.   

> It's just a two bob useless bush block someone has squandered an inheritance on after all.

  You really do come out with some crazy comments.   

> Being in the Yarra Valley you may well have the same issues,

  I currently cannot do fire prevention work on a property I own in my own shire that is only 4 Ks away from where I live, it's not a permitted reason to leave home. 
I can of course pay a contractor to do it.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bros

Yep, well at least someone never let a crisis go without reward.  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-...aring/12821192

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Marc

Wars, catastrophe and market crashes are the politician best friend. The population at large panics and turns to those who they think will "save" them. 
The reality is that our system of government needs a radical reform and nothing like this pandemic to highlight how far removed from "leadership" the morons in charge are. 
Yet such reform will not happen by itself, and before we see a citizen revolt, we probably see the evolution of Sus Scrofa Volantis. 
And the trepidant citizen will vote him in again, see Queensland.

----------


## Bedford

*My report to the IBAC re the Rankin/Phemister & Unified Security Group $30M hotel security contract*https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/2020/11/my-report-to-the-ibac-re-the-rankinphemister-unified-security-group-30m-hotel-security-contract.html      *VICGOV public servant falsely witnessed the $30M contract with Unified Security*https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/2020/11/vicgov-public-servant-falsely-signed-witnessing-30m-contract-with-unified-security.html  Those words came from the purported witness to '*Simon*'  signing the $30M contract handed without tender to the non-approved  security contractor responsible for the bulk of the deadly hotel  quarantine catastrophe. That's 800x deadly. 
What a rabble.    
A corrupt, potentially criminal rabble.  
My words are carefully chosen.  You can't '_put Simon's signature on it_' and then '_sign as a witness that he signed in my presence_'. 
Mr Rankin, the fact that you're '_not comfortable putting his signature on it_' doesn't excuse you, or protect you from the potential criminal sanctions flowing from your prima facie criminality.    It simply exposes your guilty mind. 
First up the players.  
This is Charles (Chuck) Rankin, the Director of the Office of The Secretary, Department of Jobs, Precincts and Regions, Victoria Government.    
And this is his boss, The Secretary of the Department, Simon Phemister.       
Here are their signatures on the $30M contract with Unified Security Group.    And here's Chuck Rankin's admissions that he      affixed Phemister's signature himselffalsely purported to witness Phemister signingknew that it was wrong to falsely state Phemister had signed in his presencehad no confirmation that Phemister even wanted to sign the contractdidn't know and didn't care to find out the value of the contract did know the value 'must have been fairly high'  Those are the actions of two of the most senior public servants in Victoria's Department of Jobs, Precincts and Regions. Which says a lot about their Minister, Martin Pakula and the culture of the Daniel Andrews administration.   
I will forward this article to  Victoria Police and the IBAC because I have formed that opinion that the  evidence herein may disclose the commission of a serious indictable  offence(s).

----------


## Bedford



----------


## UseByDate

> Wars, catastrophe and market crashes are the politician best friend. The population at large panics and turns to those who they think will "save" them. 
> The reality is that our system of government needs a radical reform and nothing like this pandemic to highlight how far removed from "leadership" the morons in charge are. 
> Yet such reform will not happen by itself, and before we see a *citizen revolt*, we probably see the evolution of Sus Scrofa Volantis. 
> And the trepidant citizen will vote him in again, see Queensland.

  It is not as easy as you think. :Smilie:  
 The Tooting (yes it is a place) Popular Front tried it in the 1970s   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epasbBpZHDM

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford

> The operation of hotel quarantine has cost taxpayers $195 million so  far, but the major failings of hotel quarantine — which led to  Victoria's second wave, including hundreds of deaths and Melbourne's  second lockdown — will be addressed in Ms Coate's final report, due just before Christmas.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-11-...eport/12855712

----------


## Bedford

> *How the Dan Andrews government handed more than $500k to a lush  Chinese-owned resort as part of disastrous hotel quarantine program -  and it didn't house a SINGLE returned traveller*

    

> The Sands Golf Resort Torquay received  payment from the state government for 55 rooms costing $150 per room a  night between March 29 and May 29, with taxpayers footing the $511,500  bill. 
> But the resort, owned by the  Walden Cloud Group, went into administration on July 11 - owing the  Australian Taxation Office over $990,000.

  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-program.html

----------


## r3nov8or

Gee, that's close to home

----------


## Bedford

> The Victorian Opposition has demanded the state's corruption watchdog  call Premier Daniel Andrews as a witness to an inquiry so he can answer  claims he discussed planning projects with an allegedly corrupt property  developer.

   

> The Premier has assured Victorians he did not speak to developer John  Woodman about planning matters, but the claims have been contradicted by  Labor lobbyist Phil Staindl at the inquiry.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-11-...-says/12875154

----------


## Bedford

> The head of Victoria's health department has resigned  "to pursue other opportunities", less than two months after facing the  state's hotel quarantine inquiry. 
> Department of  Health and Human Services (DHHS) secretary Kym Peake came under fire at  the inquiry for refusing to accept blame for the ill-fated program, claiming it was not solely her department's responsibility.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-11-...tment/12877876

----------


## Bedford

> *Solar panel rebate boost in next week's Victorian Budget as part of $797 million energy package*

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-11-...udget/12891454

----------


## Bedford

*Victoria Budget 2020 winners and losers*  

> The purpose of the Budget was to counteract the hit from COVID-19, by stimulating the economy and creating new jobs.   But it comes at a cost, with the Government borrowing big to pay for it all.   Net debt will reach $86.7 billion this year and grow to $154.8 billion by 2023-24.   The Government says historically low interest rates mean "now is the time to borrow in order to rebuild".   But it remains to be seen how the Budget will be clawed back from the red down the track.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-11-.../12911918?nw=0

----------


## r3nov8or

Zero new cases
Zero deaths
Zero active cases 
Well done Victoria!

----------


## Bedford

*IBAC hears Victorian Labor MP Pauline Richards felt pressured by property developer John Woodman*   

> Ms Richards, who is the member for Cranbourne and the  first sitting MP to face an IBAC inquiry in its eight-year history,  received tens of thousands of dollars in political donations from Mr  Woodman ahead of the 2018 election. 
> The  anti-corruption body is investigating allegedly corrupt land deals at  the City of Casey, as well as Victorian political donations made by Mr  Woodman.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-11-...odman/12935896

----------


## Bedford

*The Lawyer X royal commission wants to ensure the scandal is never repeated. Here are some of its recommendations *   

> Commissioner Margaret McMurdo has called on the  Victorian Government to appoint a special investigator to determine  whether there is enough evidence to lay charges against Nicola Gobbo or  any of the police officers involved in her use as an informer. 
> She  says the special investigator should be given broad powers to direct  police officers to provide information and the investigator should have  access to all of the royal commission's documents

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-11-...tions/12933846

----------


## Bedford

*The Lawyer X royal commission is a $100m handball and Victoria Police still has questions to answer*  

> Commissioner Margaret McMurdo found that the former  chief commissioner Simon Overland didn't seek legal advice on the  dangerous relationship because it may have stopped the flow of  information that —at the time — seemed so effective. 
> But unravelling the once-praised efforts of the gangland-busting Purana taskforce Mr Overland headed is now a costly task. 
> More than 1,000 convictions may be affected.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-12-...gobbo/12938808

----------


## Bedford

*Daniel Andrews says fears Victorian Ombudsman's budget politically motivated 'simply wrong'*   

> *Budget shortage risks appearance of undermining me, ombudsman says*Ms  Glass said it was "very disappointing" that she was in a position where  she was required to publicly advocate for funding, echoing concerns  expressed earlier this year by Robert Redlich QC, who heads Victoria's  Independent Broad-based Anti-corruption Commission.  
> When  asked if she thought the Government's decision not to give the  ombudsman its requested budget was motivated by a desire to avoid closer  scrutiny, Ms Glass said "I really hope that is not the case". 
> "But the appearance of it is really poor and it does absolutely risk looking like attempting to undermine me," she said.

   https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-12-...drews/12942052

----------


## Bedford

*Wimmera's Rainbow P-12 gets $11m Budget windfall, 22 times more cash than it asked for*    

> Alan Coffey has spent the past few weeks feeling very lucky indeed — but also a bit confused. 
> The  principal of Rainbow P-12 College, four hours north-west of Melbourne,  has no idea why the State Government just gave his school $11.162  million.
> The Government committed the massive  funding boost to the school in last month’s 2020-21 State Budget,  despite the school only asking for $500,000 to cover maintenance  expenses.  
> Mr Coffey said the unexpected windfall might be the  single largest injection of funds into the town of just 683 residents in  its history.
> The funding represents the equivalent of more than $16,000 per resident, or $105,000 for each of the school's 105 students.

  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-12-09/wimmera-rainbow-p-12-school--$11m-budget-surprise/12966708   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bedford

*Melbourne Australia Day parade cancelled ‘under guise of COVID’*    
And for the benefit of those who don't want to watch it but still want to know.    

> The Victorian government has cancelled Melbourne’s Australia Day parade  in 2021 “under the guise of COVID,” says Sky News host Rita Panahi.  The Andrews government announced it will cancel the parade claiming it  is unsafe with regard to the coronavirus.  “Remember this is happening a full month after 30,000 fans are going to  be gathered at the MCG to watch the boxing day test,” Ms Panahi said.  “But crowds in the street, out in the open, watching the Australia Day  parade is apparently a COVID crisis”.  Sky News host James Morrow said the Victorian government are using COVID  as the “excuse” to enforce all the policies and regulations it's always  wanted to do “but could never get over the line before”.

----------


## Marc

Your "premier" should be fed to the dogs.

----------


## r3nov8or

I didn't even know 'we' had a Melbourne Australia Day parade!  
The MCG for the Test will be divided into bays, with full bay spacing in between, and people 'unable' to move out of their bay (each of which has its own food/drink/rest room facilities) - all done so any bay can be contract traced.  
A bit different to the masses wondering the streets, and let's just see how hotel quaratine goes this time around.

----------


## Bedford

> I didn't even know 'we' had a Melbourne Australia Day parade!  
> The MCG for the Test will be divided into bays, with full bay spacing in between, and people 'unable' to move out of their bay (each of which has its own food/drink/rest room facilities) - all done so any bay can be contract traced.  
> A bit different to the masses wondering the streets, and let's just see how hotel quaratine goes this time around.

  Yes, time will tell the result.

----------


## Bedford

*Lockdown of Victoria's public housing towers during COVID crisis breached human rights, ombudsman finds*  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-12-...dsman/12991162   

> *Lockdown a 'deeply traumatising' experience for many residents, ombudsman says* 
> The  ombudsman traced the decision on the immediate lockdown to a Crisis  Council of Cabinet meeting at 1.45pm that afternoon but was denied  access to documents about that meeting which are the subject of  privilege.

   

> Ms Glass said the Victorian Government did not agree with her conclusions.

  Fancy that!  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

But not doing it would have been negligent and worsened the Vic 2nd wave. It's a tough job

----------


## Bedford

> But not doing it would have been negligent and worsened the Vic 2nd wave. It's a tough job

  I agree it's a tough job, but the Ombudsman's finding was because of the way it was done, not whether it should or shouldn't have been done.. 
My post above was about the government denying access to documents and then disagreeing with conclusions.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bedford

*Victorian hotel quarantine inquiry report unable to determine who made private security decision*  
Well, you never hold an inquiry unless you know the outcome.  :Rolleyes:    

> The final report from the inquiry into Victoria's botched hotel  quarantine program has been unable to determine who commissioned the use  of private security and has slammed the Andrews Government for failing  to do "proper analysis" of the plan.

   

> Former judge Jennifer Coate said in the report that  none of the more than 70,000 documents provided to the inquiry  demonstrated a "contemporaneous rationale" for the decision to use  private security or an approval of that decision from the upper levels  of government.  
> "Such a finding is likely to shock the public," Ms Coate said.

  Not me.   

> "But it remained, as multiple submissions to the Inquiry noted, an  orphan, with no person or department claiming responsibility."

  As if they'd claim responsibility............. 
All they had to do was ask the contractor who employed them, and put that persons name in a hat, then show the hat to the person that told the previous person, put their name in the hat and remove the previous name. 
Continue that way until it goes no further, and hang the last name in the hat, easy really and would cost buggerall.   https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-12-...eased/13002882

----------


## Bedford

*Victorian government spends $3 MILLION more on its lawyers than entire quarantine probe*   

> The inquiry, led by  retired judge Jennifer Coate, cost a total of $4.8 million but was  unable to identify a single person responsible for the fatal decision to  use private security guards in hotels. 
> More  than 18,000 COVID-19 infections and 800 deaths can be traced back to  guards working at Rydges on Swanston and Stamford Plaza in May and June.  
> According  to figures given to the Public Accounts and Estimates Committees  (PAEC) COVID-19 inquiry, the government spent at least $7.7 million on  legal representation.  
> The  Department of Health and Human Services spent $6.25 million, the  Department of Premier and Cabinet spent $1.01 million and the Department  of Treasury and Finance spent $446,000.  
> The DPC and Treasury stated their legal fees will be reimbursed through insurance arrangements.

   

> Liberal MP Richard  Riordan, the deputy chair of PAEC and shadow minister for scrutiny of  government, said the government spent big on lawyers to avoid the truth  coming out.  
> These  lawyers were not hired to help reveal the truth, they were paid to  provide departments and bureaucrats a get out of jail free card, he  said in a statement on Monday.  
> Every  Victorian should be furious that Daniel Andrews has spent millions of  taxpayer funds on legal defence to protect his government from being  accountable.

  https://7news.com.au/politics/daniel...yers-c-2069494

----------


## phild01

Still think Andy suggested the private security!

----------


## Moondog55

It could be worse, much worse. D.Trump or Boris would be worse or worserer

----------


## Bedford

*Daniel Andrews was dragged kicking and screaming on Crown Royal Commission*       
So, it's going to be run by another retired judge who advised the labor government on the east/west link contract as not being worth the paper it's written on.  
Turns out it was worth the paper it was written on and actually cost taxpayers 1.3 billion. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bedford

*Andrews government now subject to multiple criminal investigations:*         

> Sky News host Peta Credlin says the Andrews government, now confirmed as  subject to multiple criminal investigations, must tell us immediately  who is involved, who is subject to criminal investigation, and for those  people to be stood aside.

    

> Last year, the head of an employer organisation representing  independent contractors  Mr Ken Phillips  wrote to WorkSafe Victoria.  Mr Ken Phillips, in his letter, detailed a raft of alleged criminal  offences in the way Victorias hotel quarantine program was operated,  according to Ms Credlin. 
>  Importantly, in Victoria, not to provide a safe system of work is a  serious criminal offence, she said.  For months, information back from WorkSafe to Ken Phillips was scarce  to say the least. 
>  In recent days, hes now got further confirmation that theres a formal  investigation underway for breach of Victorias industrial workplace  laws in relation to last years hotel quarantine breaches, that  of  course - triggered the state's second wave lockdowns.  
> In other words, the Victorian government is now subject to criminal  investigation.

   

> She revealed WorkSafe Victoria has now confirmed they are also  investigating alleged breaches in hotel quarantine just prior to  Victorias third lockdown in February.

----------


## r3nov8or

... and so Dan could be laid up for longer than expected

----------


## Bedford

Especially if it needs a Worksafe investigation.............

----------


## Marc

Nothing will come of this, honor among thieves. What happened with the pink batts scheme deaths? Nothing ... oh yes, actually the moron got a job in the UN ... still there? Run out of shavers last time I saw him.

----------


## Marc

*The Truth about Daniel Andrews: Australia's #1 Social Engineer | Ep. 61*  https://youtu.be/qnvNDUpJ5sA

----------


## Bedford

*Neil Mitchell: Victorians have paid $1 billion in hidden tax for a service theyll never get*   

> Victorians have been slugged more than $1 billion in taxes for a service theyll never get.  
>  A $35 levy on vehicle registration was brought in by the Liberal state government in 2012.  
>  Budget papers indicated the tax would pay for a new registration and licensing system at VicRoads.  
>  The Labor government scrapped the project in 2015, but the levy remained.  
>  Figures on the tax have been published before, with the _Herald Sun_ estimating it had cost Victorians $800 million by 2018, but that figure has now ballooned to more than $1 billion. 
> The tax is still here, but the project it was funding was scrapped six years ago!, Neil Mitchell said.

  https://www.3aw.com.au/neil-mitchell...yll-never-get/

----------


## UseByDate

Wow. When woke escapes universities. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bl5kLEuMow  
 Next they will be forcing the Japanese students to stand up and apologise for the bombing of Darwin.

----------


## johnc

> Wow. When woke escapes universities. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bl5kLEuMow  
>  Next they will be forcing the Japanese students to stand up and apologise for the bombing of Darwin.

  Not keen on using the word "woke" since it became weaponised by America's halfwits. However the school in question clearly got this wrong, there is no precedent either spoken or acted out. The comments section is interesting some of those "woke" whiners show what happens when low IQ gets its hands on a keyboard.

----------


## UseByDate

> Not keen on using the word "woke" since it became weaponised by America's halfwits. However the school in question clearly got this wrong, there is no precedent either spoken or acted out. The comments section is interesting some of those "woke" whiners show what happens when low IQ gets its hands on a keyboard.

  The word woke has achieved currency with English speakers. The woke adopted it to described their group and their group politics. The anti-woke now use it as a derogatory term. It seems that you only need half a brain to see the danger with the identity politics that is being adopted by the woke. What happened at the school is a classic case of identity politics. Identity politics has been used politically in the past to eliminate identifiable groups. A couple would be Germany 1930-1945 (Jews) and Cambodia 1975-1979 (intellectuals/professionals).
 Ad hominem arguments are often used by the woke to silence opposing arguments.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKcWu0tsiZM

----------


## PhilT2

> you only need half a brain

  Got that bit right

----------


## UseByDate

> Got that bit right

  I also forgot the other technique the woke need to win arguments. They often take whole paragraphs from a text out of context. When that is not an option they take a sentence out of context. When that is not an option they use a number of words within a sentence out of context. The ultimate is to use some words in a text and re-arrange the order to change the meaning of the text. I am pleased to see that you have not sunk to the lowest level yet.  
 I don't tell lies, my conscience don't bleed.  Simply Red

----------


## Bedford

*Federal government tears up four Victorian government deals with foreign nations leading to rebuke from Chinese embassy*  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-04-...eals/100085676

----------


## Marc

Way overdue. I hope that next is the port of Darwin and those islands we gave away.
 Then all those thousands of properties acquired illegally by foreigners. 
Shows how gutless governments are, they know the mood is right to do this now. Why didn't they do this as soon as it was signed 3 years ago? 
Why are the chinese still in Darwin? 
Gutless and opportunistic. 
But better than doing nothing I suppose.

----------


## Bedford

> Why didn't they do this as soon as it was signed 3 years ago?

  They probably didn't know it even existed then. 
Besides, they have to get hold of it in order to tear it up, and getting hold of it wouldn't have been easy.

----------


## r3nov8or

About time that crap was torn up. Labor tearing up the East West Link contract was a disgrace, but this one was long overdue.

----------


## Marc

> They probably didn't know it even existed then. 
> Besides, they have to get hold of it in order to tear it up, and getting hold of it wouldn't have been easy.

  If I knew about it, then obviously they knew too. Never been a secret. Of course if one is gutless and fearful, it is easy to pretend one does not know. 
A bit like the emperor's new clothes, or like Biden's dementia.  :Smilie:  
Good that it is out in the open now. Better late than never.

----------


## PhilT2

> Why didn't they do this as soon as it was signed 3 years ago?

  They praised it as a good idea at the time, they couldn't flip until they were sure the punters had forgotten about that. https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fede...17-p553j9.html

----------


## Moondog55

If  Biden is demented and I think that is debatable it is nowhere near the level of  Ronald Reagans and some people still think he was an OK sort of leader

----------


## UseByDate

> If  Biden is demented and I think that is debatable it is nowhere near the level of  Ronald Reagans and some people still think he was an OK sort of leader

  Many references but major criticism at 2:30. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU_c9o_LuiA

----------


## Bedford

> Public outrage has followed in the wake of revelations some diggers were  locked out of Anzac Day dawn service events on Sunday. 
>  The Andrews government imposed a 1400 person cap on the event but has  been called out for double standards after allowing 75,000 into the MCG  for a sport event a few hours later.    
> Speaking of a picture of a veteran named John who was forced to watch  Melbournes Dawn Service from behind a temporary fence Sky News Host  Paul Murray said, that image is a disgrace. 
>   This man had served his country.  Shame on everyone involved in the decision to limit the number of  people who could be at the shrine of remembrance  in Melbourne and any  other service around Australia.  John wasnt allowed to stand with hundreds of others to pay tribute to  true heroes. Those who dont serve their footy club but those who have  served their country.

----------


## Moondog55

Perhaps people are mistaking president Bidens stutter for dementia?
But all said and done he's just another politician; just like our own beloved PM

----------


## Bedford

> If  Biden is demented and I think that is  debatable it is nowhere near the level of  Ronald Reagans and some  people still think he was an OK sort of leader

     

> Perhaps people are mistaking president Bidens stutter for dementia?
> But all said and done he's just another politician; just like our own beloved PM

  
What's this bulldust got to do with my thread??

----------


## Moondog55

As much as any post in this thread.

----------


## johnc

> What's this bulldust got to do with my thread??

   surely you aren’t implying your thread has ever been bull dust free? Surely these forums are a haven for bull dust!

----------


## Bart1080

...ok I'II keep it relevant and bulldust free! 
Dan Andrews at the 40sec mark after cracking the s%^ts with the fedral gov tearing up his little love letter exchange with the CCP!!!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSkZ0uHuVDw

----------


## phild01

Didn't Dan blame the nebulizer guy, surprised this hasn't got a mention yet:  *Victoria's third Covid lockdown was caused by an unmasked woman being swabbed in an open doorway of the Holiday Inn hotel NOT a father using a nebuliser in his room as first claimed*  Report into Victoria lockdown finds Covid escaped Holiday Inn due to swabbing of unmasked woman (dailymail.co.uk)

----------


## Bedford

*'Lack of transparency' the 'most concerning thing' about Victoria's hotel quarantine system*     

> Workplace Editor at The Australian Ewin Hannan says "one of the most  concerning things" about secret reports into Victoria's hotel quarantine  management is "the lack of transparency".   "We're told a version of events when things happen... they do  investigations, but these investigations never come to light," he said.  "The story all along has been the man with the nebuliser; family of  three; he was the cause of the virus leaving the Holiday Inn.   "In fact, this report... says the actual virus escaped initially from  down the corridor from a woman who caught COVID-19 in Sri Lanka."

----------


## Bedford

*WorkSafe Victoria should have moved hard and fast on hotel quarantine*    

> Self-Employed Australia Executive Director Ken Phillips says  WorkSafe  Victoria should have moved hard and fast 12 months ago with   investigations into the states hotel quarantine.  Our view is that if  they had done that there would have been a very  fast correction of all  of the problems that have been occurring, Mr  Phillips told Sky News  host Peta Credlin.  Because  in our view  WorkSafe have not done  this, we find a  situation of what can only be described as continuing  confusion and  chaos as were seeing all the time with the hotel  quarantine program and  the fourth attempt to do this.  What that is  really doing is continuing to put the health and safety of  all  Victorians and in turn Australians at significant risk.

----------


## phild01

I didn't find a report of this by the ABC either, unless I missed it!

----------


## Bedford

> I didn't find a report of this by the ABC either, unless I missed it!

  The ABC should be defunded........  *
The actual consequences of Victorias lockdown were terrible *   

> Jims Mowing founder Jim Penman says the actual consequences of  Victorias lockdowns saw real suffering beyond losing money and  businesses. 
>  Jims Mowing franchises are seeking compensation from the Victorian  government in a multi-million-dollar lawsuit.  If the lawsuit is successful, Mr Penman said theres tens of thousands  of small businesses who could follow the same precedent.  
> The real suffering is actually way beyond that, I know two franchisees  who have had suicide attempts within their families and two that have  lost both their house and their marriages as a result of the lockdown,  he told Sky News host Chris Kenny.  
>  The actual consequences were terrible.

         *Dan Andrews (Victoria) declares war on small business  destroy em they say!*   

> Thursday, July 16, 2020  Yesterday the Victorian Labor government released its report into the gig economy.  The 228-page report should be read as a declaration of war against  self-employed, small business people across Victoria, and Australia.  This is so because a key recommendation calls for laws that would  effectively make self-employment illegal.  
> The recommendation (page 193 of the report) reads:  *Recommendation 6*  
> The Inquiry recommends that the FW Act be amended to 
> (a) codify work status on the face of relevant legislation (rather than relying on indistinct common law tests)
> (b) clarify the work status test including by adopting the  entrepreneurial worker approach, so that those who work as part of  anothers enterprise or business are employees and autonomous,  self-employed small business workers are covered by commercial laws. 
> This dumping of the common law definition of self-employment with the  creation of a new test (called the entrepreneurial test) would smash  small businesses in Victoria.

  https://www.selfemployedaustralia.co...oy-em-they-say

----------


## johnc

> The ABC should be defunded........  *
> The actual consequences of Victorias lockdown were terrible *         *Dan Andrews (Victoria) declares war on small business  destroy em they say!*    https://www.selfemployedaustralia.co...oy-em-they-say

  We already have Federal and State tests to try to capture those employers trying to dodge their obligations to pay workcover and super on vunerable individuals who have little choice. The review seeks to tighten those rules, partially in the wake of a number of deaths in the gig industry doing deliveries. There isn't much point arguing with someone who thinks the ABC should be defunded and Peta Credlin and Sky news tell them how to think. This is about exploitation and will do nothing to harm genuine contractors and small business operators.

----------


## Bedford

*Victorians put through 'incredible pain' as government 'fail' on contact tracing: Kenny*

----------


## Marc

The ABC should be defunded...... 
I second that.
Our weekender, has no tv reception so we get the regional tv off a satellite. It is almost exclusively ABC in all it's pathetic indoctrinating versions. 
And it has been like this for the last 20 years or more. 
What are governments afraid of, that they don't rein in hidden agendas from the media? Are they that incompetent?
Answer, YES.

----------


## Marc

On the "quarantine" hotels.
How can a virus that, when not airborne, does travel piggyback on fludge droplets, be contained in buildings who have central ducted air conditioning?
It's Like leaving the doors open.

----------


## Bros

> Our weekender, has no tv reception so we get the regional tv off a satellite. It is almost exclusively ABC in all it's pathetic indoctrinating versions.

   With a weekender you should have more than enough money to buy a subscription to Foxtel then you can listen and watch Ruperts ideologues to your hearts content.
But if you have long pockets and short arms where you can't afford Foxtel you could use Vast with all the commercial channels for free sorry none of Ruperts men there.

----------


## Marc

Bros, as a moderator you fail in the moderation department badly when it comes to your personal agenda.  *Please avoid personal comments especially about money. * There are no facts in your answer, just derogatory personal comments and opinions based on your personal
views. 
Avoid or better, edit them out.

----------


## Bros

> Bros, as a moderator you fail in the moderation department badly when it comes to your personal agenda. 
> Please avoid personal comments especially about money.

   No personal agenda just stating facts.

----------


## Bedford

Here's some facts,* 
ABC Australian depicts Journalist as ‘dogf**ker’ in satire, 200 complaints*  *by  Sydney Smith March 11, 2014 05:00 AM EST*  https://www.imediaethics.org/abc-aus...00-complaints/   

> Australian journalist Chris Kenny is suing national public  broadcaster Australian Broadcasting Corporation over a September 2013  satirical segment about him.  
>  ABC’s _The Hamster Decides_, a late-night entertainment program showed an image of Kenny captioned “Chris ‘Dogf***er Kenny,” according to ABC. The picture showed Kenny “having sex with a dog while strangling it,”  the _Sydney Morning Herald_ reported.

   And,  *ABC paid Capitol rioter for footage to ‘boost ratings’: Eric Abetz*          

> Liberal Senator Eric Abetz has accused the ABC of deliberately paying a  violent left-wing activist for his footage of the Capitol Hill riots for  the sake of “sensationalism” and boosting ratings. 
>  Remittance advice from the ABC shows the national broadcaster spent  taxpayer funds to buy footage of the January 6 Capitol Hill riots from  rioter and anti-Trump activist John Sullivan.  Mr Sullivan was indicted in February by a federal grand jury on six  charges including obstruction of a civil proceeding, civil disorder, and  disorderly conduct.  The ABC purchased the right to use the footage from Mr Sullivan after  the self-professed anti-Trump activist had been charged.   
> ABC Managing Director David Anderson said the Four Corners team knew Mr  Sullivan was charged with the offence when the program went to air, but  maintained the footage was crucial for the sake of the show.   
> “You’re willing to pay a criminal and someone who was deliberately  inciting the crowd just for sensationalism, for ABC ratings,” Mr Abetz  asked.  “Isn’t there a moral compass you apply to this even if you do want that  footage.  “That’s not the standard I would expect from our national broadcaster.”

   Also,  *Statement from Craig McLachlan about ABC/Nine dodgy litigation tactics - courtesy Peter Ford * https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/202...eter-ford.html

----------


## John2b

> Bros, as a moderator you fail in the moderation department badly when it comes to your personal agenda.  *Please avoid personal comments especially about money.*

  Seriously Marc? Readers of Renovate Forum won't be impressed by your faux outrage; for years you yourself have proclaimed to the point of tedium that money is not an impediment to your doing whatever you want to do. Should a moderator have deleted those posts?

----------


## PhilT2

Agree, Marc complaining to mods about derogatory comments is a bit much after what he has got away with over the years.

----------


## phild01

Agree.

----------


## johnc

Agree also

----------


## Bedford

*People 'sick' of having their lives put on hold by health advice 'no one is allowed to see'*       

> Victorians are now "despairing" about the whole management of the  coronavirus pandemic after the state government gave "no hint' about the  future of the lockdown, according to Sky News host Peta Credlin.   
> "Their fates are in the hands of people addicted to the phrase 'health  advice', yet who never actually publish the health advice so that it can  be exposed to scrutiny ... and who will never ever give us a roadmap  out of this wretched stop-start life," Ms Credlin said.

----------


## Bedford

*Aftermath of Mount Dandenong Storms June 9th 2021*

----------


## Bedford

> The Andrews government is using every legal trick in the book to try  and avoid releasing secret messages between Daniel Andrews and his chief  of staff, according to Victorian Liberal MP David Davis. 
> One question left unanswered in the wake of Melbournes hotel quarantine  debacle - which led to the deaths of over 800 Victorians  is who made  the decision to hire private security rather than police or ADF to guard  the hotel quarantine program.  
> The messages between Premier Daniel Andrews and his chief of staff  potentially hold answers, and the Victorian opposition is now pushing to  make them public under Freedom of Information laws. 
>  Mr Davis said he is unsure exactly what the messages contain, but they  moved between Daniel Andrews and his Chief of Staff Lissie Ratcliff.  We know that the texts between Lissie Ratcliff and Daniel Andrews were  also provided to the Coate Inquiry, Coate didnt make them public, and  that I think is a mistake, he told Sky News host Peta Credlin.

----------


## Bedford

About 2 minutes  worth starting at 1 hr 17min 30 secs    

> Kelvin Glare AO APM was the Chief Commissioner of Victoria Police  from 1987-1992 and has a long career history of fighting crime and  corruption both within and outside police forces.

----------


## Bedford

> Self-Employed Australia CEO Ken Phillips says the slow investigation  into the failures of hotel quarantine by WorkSafe Victoria is  completely unacceptable.   
>  Mr Phillips wrote to WorkSafe Victoria last September demanding they  investigate and launch prosecutions over failings in the states hotel  quarantine system which led accounted for over 800 deaths in the state's  second wave of COVID-19.   
> Speaking to Sky News host Peta Credlin, Mr Phillips said WorkSafe say  that they started the investigation into the hotel quarantine deaths  some three to four months after the event".   Very simply, to wait that long before they admit they started  investigation is really of itself a very, very high concern. 
>  It raises questions about the operation of WorkSafe, about the  integrity of the justice system in Victoria. Everyone should be  concerned.   Remembering the largest mass deaths from one event in Victorias  history - they should have a massive team working on this."

    https://www.selfemployedaustralia.co...SEA-290621.pdf   https://www.selfemployedaustralia.co...afe-290621.pdf

----------


## Bedford

> This is the story of Slug Gate. It's a true tale of a family catering business targeted by an unethical council and destroyed with the help of Brett Sutton, Dan Andrews and a mysteriously appearing slug.   
> On the back of an 86 year old woman's death, iCook foods was publicly accused of infecting a Knox Private Hospital patient with listeria.  What is less well known is that the Dandenong Council (who led the investigation) had a CEO who was shareholder and on the board of iCook's competitor Community Chef. 
> Coincidentally, the hospital contract went straight to Community Chef after iCook was shut down on the orders of Brett Sutton. 
>   New security camera footage shows just how implausible and politically motivated this closure could be, and warns that if they can do this to family owned iCook Foods, then no food business in Victoria is safe.   
> There is much we couldn't fit into this report, such as the Dandenong Council whistleblower who usually inspected iCook foods. She brought evidence that the Council pressured her to alter previous reports on iCook foods to support the council's new claim of lysteria:

----------


## Bedford

> Former Victoria Police Detective Paul Brady says the motivation behind  "Slug Gate" was to get iCook Foods out of the way from competing against  the government sponsored Community Chef so it could receive "unlimited  public funding".  
> In February 2019, a Dandenong council health inspector allegedly planted  a slug on the floor of an iCook Foods processing plant.  The business was eventually shut down by the Victorian state government.  "The motivation was to get iCook Foods out of the way because they were  the only competitor of the government sponsored community chef who are  also food suppliers to the same or similar customers to iCook Foods," Mr  Brady told Sky News host Peta Credlin.  
>  "Now once they got Ian Cook and his company out of the way that would  then make them an essential service which would then guarantee them  public funding  so they would've had unlimited funding.  "Bearing in mind this company had been going since 2009, they've been  bankrolled by the federal and state governments to nearly the tune of  $30 million and yet they've lost money every year."

----------


## phild01

I remember seeing that slug sometime back on a current affair, there is no doubt it was a plant.

----------


## phild01

Grubby stuff happens in NSW too, Camelia land acquisition, Campbells Stores site, Fish Market property deals, Western Sydney Airport land acquisitions, Transurban and the list would go on and on.

----------


## Bart1080

Wow, first I've heard of this.  Absolutely mind blowing how this corruption at a council and state level has been allowed to florish....although not entirely surprising given council's everywhere are full of corruption and anyone in labor state gov coming from the union movement is corrupt at their core ie Andrews....someone who has attempted to sell out Vic to the CCP, blows $1Billion in tax payers money to cancel a contract for the east/west link set up by the previous gov and spends hundreds on millions over budget on building his desal plant run by his union mates

----------


## Bedford

> I remember seeing that slug sometime back on a current affair, there is no doubt it was a plant.

  Yes, I think it was in 2019 when it happened, not sure what the eventual outcome will be.

----------


## johnc

> Wow, first I've heard of this.  Absolutely mind blowing how this corruption at a council and state level has been allowed to florish....although not entirely surprising given council's everywhere are full of corruption and anyone in labor state gov coming from the union movement is corrupt at their core ie Andrews....someone who has attempted to sell out Vic to the CCP, blows $1Billion in tax payers money to cancel a contract for the east/west link set up by the previous gov and spends hundreds on millions over budget on building his desal plant run by his union mates

  Don't make unsupported assumptions, this has little to do with the state government but there are issues with the health inspector and council flowing through to state legal avenues. The main take away is a small business was screwed on a local level from what I can see.

----------


## Marc

Unsupported assumption ... 
If an assumption is defined as ... a thing that is accepted as true or as certain to happen, without proof ... 
Then an assumption in order to be so, needs not having proof that supports it's validity, like an hypothesis or theory.
Therefore ... to say unsupported assumption is ... an oxymoron.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bart1080

> Don't make unsupported assumptions, this has little to do with the state government but there are issues with the health inspector and council flowing through to state legal avenues. The main take away is a small business was screwed on a local level from what I can see.

  It may be an assumption that the state is in the thick of it, but certainty not an assumption that they are corrupt at the core.
Its either massive incompetence or corruption ....is my assumption  :Smilie:  ...either way, they all need to be held accountable and has everything to do with both local and state gov.. 
see the 9 to 9.30min mark in the interview  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdk1K51QvAY 
Brett Sutton making the public press conference of the closure due to someone that died and thousands could be at risk when in the report sent to him says the person that died, didn't consume any food from Icook and the Listeria levels was well bellow unsafe levels and therefor of no concern.

----------


## Bedford

*Why this covid-cop threatens to ARREST a law-abiding couple *   

> A couple left a supermarket in Greater Geelong when Sergeant Weir confronted them because the husband pulled down his mask ONE metre before exiting the shopping centre. WATCH & SHARE what happened next.

----------


## r3nov8or

I wonder what the CCTV revealed...

----------


## Bedford

My guess is that if it revealed that the lady was correct it will never be revealed. :Biggrin:

----------


## Bedford

> *Father of Epping man stomped on the head by Victoria Police gives interview to 3AW*

  *Outcome  of IBAC's investigation into the conduct of Victoria Police officers in  the apprehension of a person in Epping in September 2020*  https://www.ibac.vic.gov.au/media-re...september-2020    

> "Victoria Police officers used escalating levels of force in their  attempts to get the situation under control. Less forceful options such  as verbal directions, capsicum spray and a baton strike were used first,  but did not work. IBAC reviewed the available police body worn camera  footage, CCTV and other recordings during our investigation and it  confirmed how volatile the situation was."  
>  "Considering all the evidence gathered, IBAC found the force used by  police officers at the scene was lawful in the circumstances. However,  IBAC has identified several areas of concern which present police  misconduct risks," Commissioner Redlich said.  
>  IBAC found that Victoria Police officers at the scene did not inform  the person of the reason for their detention at the time or shortly  after they were detained, as required by Victorias Charter of Human  Rights and Responsibilities Act. In addition, the police officers failed  to provide the person with appropriate aftercare for exposure to  capsicum spray and two officers directed unprofessional comments at the  person.  
>  IBAC found other vulnerabilities that might expose Victoria Police to  an increased risk of police misconduct including the failure of some  officers to activate body worn cameras, the use of a police vehicle  against the person, uncoordinated deployment of officers from the  Critical Incident Response Team (CIRT) and inaccuracies with use of  force reporting. Further, the officers who responded to this incident  had not yet received dedicated training developed by Victoria Police to  improve officers responses to mental health-related incidents.

----------


## Bedford

*The heartbreak of lockdowns*  https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/202...lockdowns.html  (There are a couple of swear words in this video.)

----------


## Bedford

https://www.skynews.com.au/opinion/a...0587446b74ffa9  Andrews governments utterly disrespectful act towards struggling Victorian businesses      

> Victorian  Liberal MP Tim Smith says the Andrews government showed complete and  utter disrespect to struggling small business owners and their staff by  splurging $3.4 million of taxpayers money on incentives and allowances  on its own employees.  
> The Andrews Labor government spent $3.4  million on pot plants, Uber Eats vouchers, working from home allowances,  a brass quartet  
>  its just immoral, its fundamentally wrong, he told  Sky News host Peta Credlin. 
> And it shows a complete and utter  disrespect to the hundreds of thousands of Victorian small business  owners and their staff whove done it so tough through five lockdowns.

  I'll just park these here to save stuttering Sam repeating himself.   

> There isn't much point arguing with someone who thinks the ABC should be defunded and Peta Credlin and Sky news tell them how to think.

   

> My God you get boring fast, do you actually have  the capacity to think beyond what Sky News tells you how they want you  to think.

----------


## Bedford

*Is WorkSafe Victoria above the law? * August 8, 2021 by Self-Employed Australia     

> There  has been a concerning development with the process to prosecute the  Victorian Government over the 2020 Hotel Quarantine breaches. 
>  You might  remember that    On _29 September 2020_ we wrote to WorkSafe Victoria effectively requiring them to investigate for breaches of work safety laws._On 29 June 2021_ SEA then wrote to WorkSafe requiring them to refer their investigation to the Victorian Director of Public Prosecutions (DPP).This then requires the DPP to review the investigation and make prosecution recommendations.  
> We’ve been waiting for 6 weeks for action.   *But last Friday 5 August at 4:41pm* WorkSafe emailed us saying that    They have not completed their investigation andThe DPP has written to WorkSafe saying it (WorkSafe) has not provided the DPP with the investigative materials. 
>  See attached letters: WorkSafe to SEA and DPP to WorkSafe  *What this means. Under the law* as of 29 June 2021:    WorkSafe must effectively supply to the DPP a copy of its investigation.The DPP must review the investigative material supplied by WorkSafe. 
>  The legislation requires WorkSafe to send the investigation  materials, full stop. That is, even if the investigation is not  complete, the Act effectively requires the materials to be sent.

  https://selfemployedaustralia.com.au...above-the-law/

----------


## Bedford

*The Case for the Prosecution: a “catastrophe waiting to happen”*  https://selfemployedaustralia.com.au...ing-to-happen/   

> August 10, 2021   Today  we release a major report into why the Victorian government and others  must be prosecuted for breaches in the 2020 Hotel Quarantine Program.  
>  The Coate Report  into the Program made no recommendations for prosecutions. However,  this is because Coate did not consider the evidence from a work safety  law perspective. 
> Self-Employed Australia has studied the Coate Report applying  Victorian OHS law provisions. Based on the evidence and specialist OHS  legal advice, we conclude that the case for the prosecution of the  Victorian Government and others is overwhelming.  
> SEA has produced a 50-page report  identifying the alleged breaches, referencing those breaches to the  evidence in the Coate Report and OHS law. That report has been provided  to the Victorian Director of Public Prosecutions.

----------


## Bedford

*ABC using taxpayer money to fund 'consequences' of Milligan's 'vindictive' tweet*      

> The ABC has used taxpayer money to fund the "consequences" of journalist  Louise Milligan's "vindictive" personal tweet, according to Sky News  host Chris Kenny.  
> It comes as the ABC has paid Liberal MP Andrew Laming $79,000 in a  defamation settlement over a tweet made by Milligan.  "The ABC has offered no explanation, it's merely warned all its staff  not to do what Milligan did," Mr Kenny said.  "They think it's all one hell of a joke."

   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bedford

*Victorian WorkSafe still refusing to comply with its legal obligations*  https://selfemployedaustralia.com.au...l-obligations/   

> August 23, 2021 by Self-Employed Australia Leave a Comment   Its  been eight weeks since the Victorian WorkSafe Authority failed to send  to the Director of Public Prosecutions (DPP) its investigation into the  2020 hotel quarantine disaster that led to 801 deaths. Every day it  fails to do this is another day in which it is giving the big finger to  the legal requirement it faces. We explained this 2 weeks ago.  
>  540 days since the quarantine disaster, *450 days* since WorkSafe says it started the investigation and *330 days* since we triggered the Act forcing WorkSafe to investigate.
>  Compare this to similar triggers for  investigations made to WorkSafe in 2019-20. According to WorkSafes  annual report, it had 11 requests that year and *started all investigations within 9 days*. The *longest time* to complete an investigation was *201 days*.  
>  The failure of WorkSafe in this current case is obvious and raises  suspicion. Whats going on? I explained this and raised questions on  national Italian radio last week. Listen here. (Its in English.)  
>  And talk about double standards. Look at this case. A hyperbaric company has been fined $726,750  over the death of a disabled patient. The company and director were  found guilty of breaching section 26 of the Act (Duties of persons who  manage or control workplaces). This is exactly one of the provisions  that we alleged has been breached multiple times by the government in  the hotel quarantine mess.  
>  WorkSafes Acting Director Health and Safety said this of the case:  If you are running a business in Victoria, you have a responsibility  to ensure the health and safety of not only your workers but also  members of the public  We say Yes to this. Is WorkSafe going to  apply this standard to the Victorian government? So far, No is the  answer!  
>  The Acting Director also said WorkSafe will not hesitate to take  action against employers who put peoples lives in danger by not having  basic safety procedures in place.  Well, we ask for that standard to be  applied to the Victorian government. So far, all we see from WorkSafe  is not just hesitation but outright refusal to comply with its legal  obligations.  
>  Yesterday we again wrote to WorkSafe asking it to act as the law requires it to act. Heres our letter. Heres our Case for the Prosecution document.

----------


## Bedford

*Whistleblower drops 'bombshell' revelation in iCOOK foods 'Slug Gate' saga*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e197O7xqKw4      

> Sky News host Peta Credlin says former Dandenong Council health  inspector Kim Rogerson told a Victorian Parliamentary Inquiry what "so  many of us have long suspected". 
>   In February 2019, a Dandenong Council health inspector allegedly planted  a slug on the floor of an iCook Foods processing plant.  
>  The business was eventually shut down by the Victorian state government.  
>  In the Inquiry on Wednesday, Ms Rogerson said that officials at  Dandenong Council planted the slug.

----------


## Moondog55

New Number Plate slogan for Victoria
"Victoria State of Containment"

----------


## Bedford

*Victorian Ombudsman launches investigation into COVID border exemption process*  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-09-...sure/100462688   

> The Victorian Ombudsman Deborah Glass has launched an investigation into  the Department of Health's handling of border restrictions, following a  raft of complaints. 
> More than 80 complaints have been made to the  ombudsman's office about the strict border closures, many of whom are  Victorian residents attempting to return home.  
> Victoria  closed its border with New South Wales on July 9, following Chief  Health Officer Brett Sutton declaring all of New South Wales an "extreme  risk zone".  
> The closure has left Victorians  stranded across border lines, many of them being denied exemptions  despite being fully vaccinated and returning negative COVID tests.   They include Castlemaine resident Marianne Allan, who has been repeatedly denied an exemption to return to Victoria, despite multiple letters from her doctors stating she requires medical treatment for her advanced pancreatic cancer at home.

   

> Ms Glass said her investigation would examine the  Department of Health's exercise of discretion involving decisions on  interstate travel permits, exceptions and exemptions and relevant human  rights considerations.  
> The investigation is  expected to be completed by the end of 2021, after which Ms Glass will  reveal her findings to Parliament and the public.

----------


## Bedford

*Open letter to the Victorian Government from former police chief Kel Glare*  https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/202...kel-glare.html

----------


## Bedford

> There are concerns the protests in Melbourne are not going to  de-escalate, as the several hour march through the citys CBD turns into  a blockage on the West Gate Freeway.   
>  Inbound traffic on the freeway is significantly banked up by  approximately 6km, according to some reports.   
> Police have used rubber bullets, tear gas and pepper spray in attempts  to disperse the crowd. 
> They are thought to be protesting the mandatory vaccine implemented for  the construction industry, and the snap lockdown of the industry  announced by Premier Daniel Andrews last night.

----------


## Bedford

> Victorian Premier Dan Andrews made a catastrophic political blunder  when he petulantly and punitively closed the construction industry in a  two-week snap lockdown, according to The Herald Suns Terry McCrann. 
>    Not only does it enrage some of its most important supporters, it says   were going to give you the time off to go to the protests, he told  Sky News host Rita Panahi.  
>  And we can have these protests every day of the week for the next two  weeks.   
>  This is just catastrophically stupid on the part of the premier.

----------


## Bedford

*Melbourne earthquake live updates: Tremors felt across Victoria, NSW, South Australia and Tasmania after magnitude-6 quake*   https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-09-...erra/100481780   :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

Can't take a trick!

----------


## Marc

> 

  THe intellect of a chicken and the speed of a sloth.

----------


## UseByDate

> THe intellect of a chicken and the speed of a sloth.

  Speed of a rooster and the strength of a goat. :Smilie:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKau9ySBIX4

----------


## Bedford

> Can't take a trick!

  Did you feel the earthquake in Geelong? 
Certainly rattled a few things here, but the noise surprised me, sounded almost like a helicopter about to land on the roof.

----------


## r3nov8or

Yes, felt the earthquake in Geelong. We all felt it and lots of reports on the local/suburban social media groups. Interesting you heard it. You are much closer to the epicenter of course. No sound here, although last time, many years ago it sounded like a big truck coming down the road... which never arrived... 
In related news -

----------


## Marc

Come on, calling that an earthquake. A little tremor, just to remind builders to build properly.
Earthquake ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## r3nov8or

> Come on, calling that an earthquake. A little tremor, just to remind builders to build properly.
> Earthquake ...

  Yeah, sort of convenient the epicenter wasn't under the Melbourne CBD. Whatevs

----------


## Bedford

*Reasonable force Victoria Police?*  https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/202...ia-police.html   

> Police aren't there to punish. 
>  Nor are they sworn to "send a message" through aggressive, violent policing. 
>  Victoria Police have lost their way.

----------


## Bedford

> WorkSafe must prosecute the Victorian Government over breaches of the OHS Act with the Hotel Quarantine disaster of 2021.

----------


## Bedford

*Weak & Woke - Channel Nine pulls 'Worksafe must prosecute Andrews' ad*  https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/202...ndrews-ad.html        

> (Yesterday) afternoon we  informed you that our TV advert would start airing on Channel 9 during  the 6pm evening news in Victoria. The ad has been pre-paid and checked  and classified for airing by CAD.  At  8 minutes to 6 (last night) Channel 9 pulled the ad. No reason. Our  media team will be talking to Channel 9 (today). Channel 9 is of course  an independent commercial organisation. It can do what it likes.

----------


## Bedford

*WorkSafe charges Victorian health department over COVID hotel quarantine program*  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-09-...tine/100500624   

> The health and safety watchdog has charged Victoria's health department  with 58 breaches of the Occupational Health and Safety Act in relation  to the state's hotel quarantine program.

----------


## Bros

Closed

----------

